# 9” electronics



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Looking to put a new 9” fishfinder/gps on and wondering what opinions are for price. My primary concern is running at speed and not driving over fish looking for fish specifically walleye at Erie or stripers at Cumberland. I don’t want to spend more then 1500 but trying to keep it around 1000$. Scheels has HDs carbon 9 for 1200 and Cabela’s has garmin 93sv for 600$ heard garmins don’t read at speed good. Helix is also an option but have no idea what would be best for my desires. I have an ipilot with a 788 Humminbird up front right now with elite 7hdi at console. Have ipilot trolling motor but 788 is horrendous for marking fish. Not sure of issue.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

I like Garmin for the fact there very user friendly and there is a ton of guys on here that can give you great advice , Good luck .


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Running while looking for fish lowrance will be best


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> Running while looking for fish lowrance will be best


I’d have to agree. My Lowrance at speed does mark fish better. This also is based on the price point of the units in question. To be fair, an HDS will never compare to an EchoMAP series. It’s apples and kumquats. That being said, I can mark fish on Erie up to 40 mph with both units. It all about transducer placement.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> I have a lowrance elite 9 ti that Im willing to sell has side imaging and is touch screen 1.5 years old let me know!


https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/w
tb-side-imaging-fish-finder.363829/
That was posted 3/31 at 9:17 am


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Check out the Live unit over the Carbon, if price is even remotely close you’ll be happier with the Lowrance Live. And for marking at speed consider running a separate 2d transducer, shoot thru if a glass boat, skimmer (hst-wsbl) if aluminum hull boat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got hummingbirds, I like them, but everyone likes what they have. if you go with humming bird, get the 10" screen. the 9" and the 10" screens are in the same size housing not matter what the screen size.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve recently switched to a $600 Garmin EchoMap 93SV Plus from a Lowrance HDS-9 Gen3. My boat has an AirMar thru hull transducer which works very well for marking fish at cruising speeds. It worked slightly better with the Lowrance than it does with the Garmin, but not enough to stop me from switching brands. I feel like I just purchased the HDS and was interested in either the new LiveSight by Lowrance or LiveScope by Garmin. When I found out the Gen3 wasn’t going to be compatible with the new LiveSight, I decided to just get LiveScope and an inexpensive EchoMap rather than upgrade to the new Live. I’ve had Humminbird, Lowrance, and Garmin. Honestly I liked all of them and they’re all pretty much the same (with exception of LiveScope)

It’s kind of a ‘ford vs Chevy’ type situation. This seems to be true of trolling motors, outboard motors, GPS combo units, autopilots. They’re all pretty good, but some excel in certain categories. HB has best sidescan with mega, Garmin has best real-time with LiveScope, Garmin’s good with mapping and GPS and so on. 

Back to the original topic, to mark fish at speed, you need clean undisturbed water flowing under transducer, a properly adjusted slimmer works, a well placed thru hull works, a well placed shoot thru works, but if there’s disturbed water going under the transducer, all you’ll get is noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have been seeing a lot of people switching to the Garmin units with the G3 vision built in. If you have used the boating us app on your phone, you can do all the same shading features with color and depth ranges.


----------

